# Old Chicken House Removal



## Fireaway (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey everybody, 

I just wanted to know if anyone had advise on having some old chicken houses disassembled and removed. I am purchasing some land that has five non-useable houses. The trusses are all wooden, and the tin is in good shape. 
I'd like to keep 1/4 - 1/2 of one standing for a shop and 1/2 of another up for dry storage but other than that I'd like them gone. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 10, 2016)

Find the right person and they might pay you for them. I know I see a few ads on Craigslist here and there


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 10, 2016)

If they arent in usable shape but have salvageable parts you might try and find someone who will take them down for the materials.

I dont know what kind of tin youre talking and what kind of wood it is, but find call a few local antique store in the area and ask if they know anyone who would be interested in taking down structures for the wood and tin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 10, 2016)

People will pay a small amount to get to tear them down, but be careful. Some of them will start the job, take the materials they want, and leave all the junk and scrap for you to clean up.

I would have an agreement that none of the tin or trusses left my property until everything was torn down and cleaned up to my satisfaction.


----------



## K80 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hire someone with a roll back and excavator if you want it cleaned up and looking good.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 10, 2016)

Remember what's in the soil unless it's cement.


----------



## Fireaway (Nov 10, 2016)

Bill Mc said:


> Remember what's in the soil unless it's cement.



It's a dirt floor with 2 or 3 cinderblock high walls


----------



## Fireaway (Nov 10, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> People will pay a small amount to get to tear them down, but be careful. Some of them will start the job, take the materials they want, and leave all the junk and scrap for you to clean up.
> 
> I would have an agreement that none of the tin or trusses left my property until everything was torn down and cleaned up to my satisfaction.



That's solid advice. Thanks


----------



## Fireaway (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies. Let me know if y'all know anyone interested.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 10, 2016)

Any metal laying around even off the ground will rust like crazy.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Nov 11, 2016)

What length are these houses?


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Nov 11, 2016)

I ran a ad for ..:Free lumber,Tin and building materials..

I came home from work the next day and checked my messages and had 96 missed calls/messages.

I told the first guy to come and look the job over..He looked it over and told me that with him and his son with 1 pickup truck and a trailer and working part time he could take it down in about 3 weeks..I said No Thanks..i really don't want people coming/going my property for that long.

Called the next guy he said 3 days..

So I said fine..
Now,I made it clear that if he took ANY..he took it ALL..
And yet?..he took what he wanted,left a heck of a mess with dangerous lumber hanging everywhere and exposed wires and broken plumbing..
It took about 3 days alright...and then?
He never came back.

I waited about a week to make sure he was done and then..I got mad for being such a fool to trust people on their word.

I knew where he lived and where he was hauling the materials and so I drove over and knocked on his door.
I explained to him(again)that the lumber/tin/building materials were PAYMENT for removing the rest of the building..and that he had 1 hour to return the materials or be on the job removing the rest of it or I would have the sheriff swear out a warrant for theft..
You cant take the payment and not do the job!
after heated argument(nose to nose) and almost fistfights he decided to come and complete the job..
He completed just enough that I guess he felt he wouldn't be arrested and left.

Even then my wife and I spent a month of weekends cleaning up his mess.

Its sad that in todays society that it ALWAYS..ALWAYS seems to come down to that..

Good luck..



Edit:Lucky for me that the guy didn't just laugh and tell me to call whoever and slam the door..I realize now that the sheriff would not have done anything,it wasn't theft it was a broken contract or agreement and a civil matter,most likely the most I could have done was sue him and after attorney fees it would have been a wasted effort and waste of time.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 11, 2016)

Just be careful and don't hurt the chickens while doing it.  Safety first.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 11, 2016)

For future reference for anyone reading this always charge a strong deposit for any free job given. $500-1000 cash would have guaranteed a finished and clean jobsite


----------



## Fireaway (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you for all the replies. No idea on length, typical length of chicken house made in late 80s.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 16, 2016)

in the 80's most were 400ft


----------



## GA native (Nov 18, 2016)

Built in the late 80's, I would say there is no value in the scrap material. 

And if some fool steps on a nail while tearing these houses down, you are liable. If he pulls the house down on his own head, you are liable.

A 40 yard dumpster and a rented backhoe would be the best bet. The job would actually get done, and you won't get sued.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 18, 2016)

Dang those old chicken houses burn down all the time, especially if some rolled hay bales are stored inside


----------

